# squating for the night



## buffalobill (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Tude (Aug 11, 2014)

All the necessities present! - Nice! I love hammocks!


----------



## buffalobill (Aug 11, 2014)

Yeah the only thing missing for me was a drum circle and some shrooms but we try to keep things quiet when uninvited


----------



## DesertRat (Aug 11, 2014)

Looks like it slept at least 4 comfortably!

Good find.


----------



## buffalobill (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks we didn't even have to break in just push the back door open::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## Michael Grant (Aug 11, 2014)

Wow


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 11, 2014)

haha cool deal, yay for hammocks, those are awesome to travel with!


----------



## kkeebb (Mar 4, 2015)

cozy lookin'.


----------



## Kal (Mar 4, 2015)

Awesome find!!!


----------



## wombatt (Mar 10, 2015)

hammocks are super cool.


----------

